# [SOLVED] Keyboard types letters instead of numbers in Explorer



## Anthony James (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,
My Hp Pavillion keyboard types letters instead of numbers when I am in Explorer. I have to bring up the onscreen keyboard to get numbers. However, when I am in Word or Excel it works fine. Any ideas?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard types letters instead of numbers in Explorer*

Hi Anthony James, welcome to TSF

by chance do you have constant guard installed or guarded id if so uninstall it and restart.


----------



## Anthony James (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Keyboard types letters instead of numbers in Explorer*

Thanks. I uninstalled Constant Gaurd and re booted. It seems fine now. Thanks again :smile:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard types letters instead of numbers in Explorer*

your welcome, glad it worked


----------

